# A College Student Rode This Dangerous Bike To His Graduation.



## Goldenrod (Dec 28, 2022)

I didn't know where to put this on the CABE.  I went to my niece's graduation and this guy and his junk bike were the center of attention.   He was proficient so he didn't break anything on himself or other classmates.  The lettering says Sunshine Community (?).  Does this mean that there are more Looneys? It is not good transportation after a drunken grad party. I only took one bad picture.  It had a seat and bars but I was interested in the frame assembly. One front brake so he crawls up the frame and pushes off from the lamp post?, OH MY. Where is his mom?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2022)

must have been a student at Wossamotta U in Frostbite Falls


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2022)

Is that one of those stretched out cruisers that’s stretched out in new direction? The talent today is just amazing!🍻


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 28, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> must have been a student at Wossamotta U in Frostbite Falls



Bullwinkle rides it with Rocky on his head.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2022)

Working that brake lever would be like standing on one foot and then trying to tie the shoe on that foot.


----------



## Tim s (Dec 29, 2022)

IMO better to ride that then play video games all day or have your eyes glued to your phone. That bike might even cause some face to face conversation. When he was riding it did he have a water bottle in one hand and his phone in the other? Just cracking on the millennials, they seem to be a pretty good group overall. I am thinking about starting a support group called phones anonymous. The group would actually go places, talk to others in public and do things. Might even have a group challenge of see how many days or hours you can go without your phone. First prize would be to get your life back, second prize save your eyes and third would be you get to enjoy the physical things in life like riding a bike. Have a good day.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 29, 2022)

Tall bikes! Fun to make, fun to ride. It looks like Sunshine Community is a bike co-op at a college.








						Tall bike - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## phantom (Dec 29, 2022)

No telling what you might see on a college campus these days, maybe even a book.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 29, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Working that brake lever would be like standing on one foot and then trying to tie the shoe on that foot.



Imagine if you were going downhill at any speed! Just like riding a high wheeler!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2022)

at 63, I don't think I'd want to ride one of those bikes... maybe at 23.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't think that I've seen junk bicycle frames welded together like that since the Ramblin' Raft Race in the early seventies.
There were a couple of excellent pedal powered rafts that engineering undergrads at Tech built and successfully rode upon during the event's first two years.    The general public saw these simple but effective pedal powered rafts, and a large number of trash bicycle frames provided pedal power for home-made rafts  of anybody & everybody from everywhere during the '71 and later events.  This event was the first of its kind,  and was the largest of its kind in the nation,  and it spurred on a great many other areas to have these great fun, free for all, wild crazy river parties,  until  the  high times, anything goes, seventies came to a close and rational and sober decision makers and permit approvers realized it was beyond being just dangerously out of control.  
You'd never see anything on that size and scale  level of wildness ever again.
It was a time when  assumed risk was a different concept and lawyers couldn't advertise on television,  so then the only lawyers involved were among the partying  raft riders floating down the river.    








						Woodstock on the Water: An oral history of the Ramblin' Raft Race - Atlanta Magazine
					

Every third Saturday of May during the 1970s, Atlanta hosted a raft race on the Chattahoochee River. Sounds simple, and it sort of was, until the race took on dimensions that even its founder, Larry Patrick, never imagined.




					www.atlantamagazine.com
				











						Ramblin' Raft Race - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm not so sure that those times are completely over(Ramblin' Raft Race).
I've never been to one, but it brings the Burning Man Festival to mind.


----------



## Ingomary (Dec 31, 2022)

I have hung out with this guy and he is pretty chill.  I used to ride a highwheel so we had something to talk about.  This is his "daily driver"


----------



## borgward (Dec 31, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> View attachment 1759114
> 
> I didn't know where to put this on the CABE.  I went to my niece's graduation and this guy and his junk bike were the center of attention.   He was proficient so he didn't break anything on himself or other classmates.  The lettering says Sunshine Community (?).  Does this mean that there are more Looneys? It is not good transportation after a drunken grad party. I only took one bad picture.  It had a seat and bars but I was interested in the frame assembly. One front brake so he crawls up the frame and pushes off from the lamp post?, OH MY. Where is his mom?



I've seen similar. Back in the day it was the thing to take an old head of an Iron bed and add bike parts. The rider would pedal from way up on top.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 31, 2022)

probably an engineering student, a normal person would have turned the bottom frame upside down and avoided the giant chain and 2 cranksets


----------

